# Bobcat Snow Tires



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm looking to put a set of snow tires on my 873 and my A300. I've heard rumers that you can use F250/350 rims and E range tires 235/85/16's. Can anyone validate that claim and is there a backspacing issue for the rims, and most importantly, do they really work that well or is it worth the extra money to upgrade to the snow wolf tire/rim set up for $1200?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Have you considered tires chains?


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I currently have chains for the 873 but i don't like the ride and the chains chew up the pavement once they start spinning.


----------



## racetra (Aug 7, 2006)

I have an 863 and I just chain the rear. It doesn't do as much damage if you work it right


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive been off the site for the summer, Im starting to think about snow, Last season I bought a set of wolf paws with studs, for my S250, what a differance, we had a record snow year, I chained the rear twice,only when we had 3 feet or more. the rest of the time very little slipping, much better ride, a couple of my accounts are in excess of 300 feet at a 6% grade. which I have a blower mounted on it. I paid about a grand for wheels and tires, Im buying a set this year for my other machine. I have read a few threads of guys using narrow truck tires an wheels at a cheaper price.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

getmydrift,

The person you are talking about is Dave/Proworkz in the Tahoe area. He did change out his rims to truck rims but he has Cat Skids. I don't know if it will work on your Bobcat. I run studded truck tires on my Toolcats but they may have different rims. I did not have to change rims for the truck tires.

TimM9


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I run truck rims to fit truck tires 1000 x 20 studded sow tire recaps on my 975. they are a direct replacement for the 1500 x 19.5 tires I run in the summer.
this shot is when it was geting painted so the cab has been removed. the rims are a direct blt up replacement.


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I've been pricing out the snowpaws, they seem to be running around $1200 all said and done with everything, i'm certain they work awesome, I'm just tryin to save a bit on the bottom line, if ya know what i mean. I would be kinda irriated if i dropped $1200 and found out afterwords that i could of had similar results for 100's less. I think it might be time to go to the dealer and see what kind of deal he can give me

Thanks for the help everyone

Brian


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

we use ag wheels and studed snow tires i have a set for sale that i used on a deere 7775 for one season we bought 2 new cat 256 machines. have to get the larger size the size i have is i thinkl 225 75 r 16.5 same height as the stock tires i have picks ill post later in the for sale section
[email protected]


----------

